# Toshiba laptop A45-S120 and a Netgear wpn511 PCMCIA card

## turtles

See Fri Dec 08, 2006 8:41 pm .

How I tried a Toshiba laptop A45-S120 and a Netgear wpn511 PCMCIA card. 

Reading list

http://kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/pcmcia/howto.html. Similar problem.handbook on wireless.  kernel configuring in handbook .madwifi-ng's gentoo docs .  forum posts on wireless netwoking how two part two.  a nice madwifi troubbleshoot post.  I have seen this script but what to do with it?

The Wireless_Configuration_and_Startup gento wiki is difficult to follow. 

pcmcia-cs is apparently no longer being used  yet is refrenced in the handbook, the gentoo wiki. There is a bug for this issue

 Interesting Ubuntu post on changing /etc/pcmcia/config.opts

Here is my  kernel config

 it has everything compiled in not as modules. I switched back to modules. No noticed difference.

Here is my emerge info

Here is my dmesg

What I have done:

Ensure pcmcia support is compiled in the kernel or as modules. May be more desirable as modules does not matter. Bring up kernel config and check for: 

```
 <*> PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support                                                 

  │ │              [ ]   Enable PCCARD debugging                                                       

  │ │              <*>   16-bit PCMCIA support                                                         

  │ │              [*]     Load CIS updates from userspace (EXPERIMENTAL)                             

  │ │              [ ]     PCMCIA control ioctl (obsolete)                                             

  │ │              ---   32-bit CardBus support                                                        

  │ │              ---   PC-card bridges                                                               

  │ │              <*>   CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support                                       

  │ │              < >   Cirrus PD6729 compatible bridge support                                       

  │ │              <*>   i82092 compatible bridge support                                             

```

 

```
     Networking  --->   --- Networking support                                                              

  │ │                    Networking options  --->                                                       

  │ │              [ ]   Amateur Radio support  --->                                                   

  │ │              < >   IrDA (infrared) subsystem support  --->                                       

  │ │              < >   Bluetooth subsystem support  --->                                              

  │ │              <*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack                                           

  │ │              [*]     Enable full debugging output                                                 

  │ │              ---     IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)                                          

  │ │              <*>     IEEE 802.11i CCMP support                                                    

  │ │              <*>     IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption                                                 

  │ │              <*>     Software MAC add-on to the IEEE 802.11 networking stack                      

  │ │              [*]       Enable full debugging output        
```

```
 Networking options  --->    [ ] Network packet debugging                                                         

  │ │              <*> Packet socket                                                                   

  │ │              [ ]   Packet socket: mmapped IO                                                      

  │ │              <*> Unix domain sockets                                                              

  │ │              <*> Transformation user configuration interface                                     

  │ │              [ ] Transformation sub policy support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                 

  │ │              <*> PF_KEY sockets                                                                   

  │ │              [*] TCP/IP networking                                                               

  │ │              [*]   IP: multicasting                                                               

  │ │              [ ]   IP: advanced router                                                            

  │ │              [ ]   IP: kernel level autoconfiguration                                             

  │ │              < >   IP: tunneling                                                                  

  │ │              < >   IP: GRE tunnels over IP                                                        

  │ │              [ ]   IP: multicast routing                                                          

  │ │              [ ]   IP: ARP daemon support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                          

  │ │              [*]   IP: TCP syncookie support (disabled per default)                               

  │ │              <*>   IP: AH transformation                                                          

  │ │              <*>   IP: ESP transformation                                                         

  │ │              <*>   IP: IPComp transformation                                                      

  │ │              <*>   IP: IPsec transport mode                                                       

  │ │              <*>   IP: IPsec tunnel mode                                                          

  │ │              <*>   IP: IPsec BEET mode                                                            

  │ │              <*>   INET: socket monitoring interface                                              

  │ │              [ ]   TCP: advanced congestion control  --->                                         

  │ │                    IP: Virtual Server Configuration  --->   
```

```
    Device Drivers  --->         Network device support  --->  *] Network device support                                                           │ │

  │ │              <*>   Dummy net driver support                                                       

  │ │              < >   Bonding driver support                                                         

  │ │              < >   EQL (serial line load balancing) support                                       

  │ │              < >   Universal TUN/TAP device driver support                                        

  │ │                    ARCnet devices  --->                                                           

  │ │                    PHY device support  --->                                                       

  │ │                    Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->                                                 

  │ │                    Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  --->                                                     

  │ │                    Ethernet (10000 Mbit)  --->                                                    

  │ │                    Token Ring devices  --->                                                       

  │ │                    Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)  --->                                              

  │ │                    PCMCIA network device support  --->                                            

  │ │                    Wan interfaces  --->                                                           

  │ │              [ ]   FDDI driver support                                                            

  │ │              [ ]   HIPPI driver support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                            

  │ │              <>   PLIP (parallel port) support                                                   

  │ │              < >   PPP (point-to-point protocol) support                                          

  │ │              < >   SLIP (serial line) support                                                     

  │ │              [ ]   Fibre Channel driver support                                                   

  │ │              < >   Traffic Shaper (OBSOLETE)                                                      

  │ │              <*>   Network console logging support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                 

  │ │              [ ] Netpoll support for trapping incoming packets                                    

  │ │              [ ] Netpoll traffic trapping             
```

Nothing needed under Wan interfaces  --->   

If U re compile kernel configure /etc/grub/grub.conf & reboot into it.

 

```
lspci
```

 Should show the card. If not troubbleshoot pcmcia and check the slot itself for forign objects.  

```
emerge pcmcia
```

 emerges 2 packages sys-apps/pcmciautils-014-r1 virtual/pcmcia-2.6.13 

Emerge complains about 

```
src/read-cis.c:62: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

```

 and 

```
 <stdout>: In function 'yy_get_next_buffer':

<stdout>:1099: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned

src/lex_config.l: In function 'get_glob':

src/lex_config.l:131: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned

src/lex_config.l: In function 'parse_configfile':

src/lex_config.l:217: warning: implicit declaration of function 'yyparse'

src/lex_config.l: At top level:

<stdout>:1191: warning: 'yyunput' defined but not used

```

 then emerge says  *Quote:*   

> * QA Notice: Package has poor programming practices which may compile
> 
>  *            fine but exhibit random runtime failures.
> 
> 

 

 The proper driver for the card found here check for more recent info: madwifi for netgear wpn 511 

```
emerge -av madwifi-ng
```

```
emerge pcmcia-cs-cis
```

Choose weather to use wireless-tools or net-wireless/wpa_supplicant or net-wireless/wireless-tools

```
nano /etc/conf.d/net
```

 An ESSID is the name assigned to the base station. Encryption is not necessary for the interface to work. See /etc/conf.d/net.example

A working udev system 

```
rc-update net.ath0 default
```

 should autoload all the modules and start the card.

Create a link that corresponds to network interface in /etc/conf.d

```
# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.ath0
```

Start it 

```
/etc/init.d/net.atho start
```

EDIT: Eidited 9 times,added emerge pcmcia emerge pcmcia-cs-cis, changed yenta-socket from module to compiled in, made list for better read Added modules. removed stupid questions / title and made it a how to of sorts.

----------

## turtles

```
lapcat linux # modprobe ath_pci

lapcat linux # /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start

 * Starting ath0

 *   Bringing up ath0

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface ath0 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                                                 [ !! ]

lapcat linux # dmesg

```

 ((shortened))

```
ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.17.2 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

wlan: 0.8.4.2 (0.9.2.1)

ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (0.9.2.1)

ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.2.1)

Adding 996020k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:996020k

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, half-duplex

mtrr: base(0xd8020000) is not aligned on a size(0x180000) boundary

[drm:drm_unlock] *ERROR* Process 5539 using kernel context 0

lapcat linux # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 83)

01:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 33)

```

Does anybody have a working pcmcia wan card out there? Does your lspci show your card?

----------

## turtles

Well it seems this is a pcmcia problem after much more searching I have found:

```

lapcat pcmcia # pccardctl ident

Socket 0:

  no product info available

```

I have tried :

```
<*> PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support                                       │ │

  │ │   [*]   Enable PCCARD debugging                                             │ │

  │ │   <M>   16-bit PCMCIA support                                               │ │

  │ │   [*]     Load CIS updates from userspace (EXPERIMENTAL)                    │ │

  │ │   [ ]     PCMCIA control ioctl (obsolete)                                   │ │

  │ │   ---   32-bit CardBus support                                              │ │

  │ │   ---   PC-card bridges                                                     │ │

  │ │   <M>   CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support                             │ │

  │ │   <M>   Cirrus PD6729 compatible bridge support                             │ │

  │ │   <M>   i82092 compatible bridge support   
```

However I have no idea what to put in 

```
/etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts
```

?

----------

## turtles

OK I am clearly in the wrong forum here because i think my problem has to do with:

```
lapcat turtle # /etc/init.d/pcmcia start

 * Starting pcmcia ...

cardmgr[27437]: no pcmcia driver in /proc/devices

 * cardmgr failed to start.  Make sure that you have PCMCI                                                A

 * modules built or support compiled into the kern  [ !! ]

lapcat turtle #

```

EDIT I removed pcmcia-cs and it solved this part.

----------

## turtles

```
lapcat turtle # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

pcmcia                 21004  0

ath_pci                71456  0

ath_rate_sample        11008  1 ath_pci

wlan                  152924  2 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

ath_hal               189392  2 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

yenta_socket           20876  2

rsrc_nonstatic          8192  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            30228  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

lapcat turtle # /etc/init.d/pcmcia restart

 * Starting pcmcia ...

cardmgr[6635]: no pcmcia driver in /proc/devices

 * cardmgr failed to start.  Make sure that you have PCMCIA

 * modules built or support compiled into the kernel                               [ !! ]

lapcat turtle # /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start

 * Starting pcmcia ...

cardmgr[6764]: no pcmcia driver in /proc/devices

 * cardmgr failed to start.  Make sure that you have PCMCIA

 * modules built or support compiled into the kernel                               [ !! ]

lapcat turtle #                                                
```

As I posted above it is compiled in.

Am I missing somthing?

----------

## turtles

Well now I found this post  from 2005 that says pcmcia.cs is outdated and to unmerge it.

And to disable 

```
  [ ]     PCMCIA control ioctl (obsolete)
```

And to emerge 

```
pcmciautils
```

Ok now I recompiled kernel with 

```
 <*> PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support                                                 │ │

  │ │              [ ]   Enable PCCARD debugging                                                       │ │

  │ │              <*>   16-bit PCMCIA support                                                         │ │

  │ │              [*]     Load CIS updates from userspace (EXPERIMENTAL)                              │ │

  │ │              [ ]     PCMCIA control ioctl (obsolete)                                             │ │

  │ │              ---   32-bit CardBus support                                                        │ │

  │ │              ---   PC-card bridges                                                               │ │

  │ │              <M>   CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support                                       │ │

  │ │              < >   Cirrus PD6729 compatible bridge support                                       │ │

  │ │              <M>   i82092 compatible bridge support                                              │ │

  │ │                                                       
```

I get from dmesg:

```
Freeing unused kernel memory: 260k freed

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:01:0b.0 [1179:0001]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 16

Socket status: 30000020

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xc000 - 0xcfff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xcff00000 - 0xcfffffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x28000000 - 0x29ffffff

pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Adding 996020k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:996020k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, half-duplex

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

Anybody have any clues how to get pcmcia working??

----------

## turtles

Weird output from emerge when emerging mad wifi posted it here.

```
lapcat think-electric.com # pccardctl insert

lapcat think-electric.com # pccardctl ident

Socket 0:

  no product info available

lapcat think-electric.com # pccardctl info

PRODID_1=""

PRODID_2=""

PRODID_3=""

PRODID_4=""

MANFID=0000,0000

FUNCID=255

lapcat think-electric.com # cat /sys/class/pcmcia/pcmcia_socket/*/*

cat: /sys/class/pcmcia/pcmcia_socket/*/*: No such file or directory

lapcat think-electric.com # cat /sys/bus/pcmcia/devices/*/*

cat: /sys/bus/pcmcia/devices/*/*: No such file or directory

lapcat think-electric.com #                                                       
```

----------

## sonicbhoc

The weird output means that there are parts of your kernel that you probably want on that you left off while compiling that package. Look through it again and try to enable the options that its asking for.

----------

## turtles

Horray thank you I will go looking.

----------

## turtles

I have compiled in yenta-socket and all the pcmcia stuff this time. I have recompiled many times now I still am getting errors from madwifi-ng emerge although it emerges successfuly:

```
WARNING: "ath_rate_setupxtxdesc" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_rate_newstate" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_find_txnode" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_getrssi" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_chan2mode" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_crypto_encap" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_dturbo_switch" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_rate_findrate" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_rate_node_init" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_state_name" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_chan2ieee" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_mark_dfs" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_announce" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_vap_detach" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_start_running" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_media_status" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_input_all" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_wme_acnames" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_create_vap" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_rate_detach" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_send_qosnulldata" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_rate_node_cleanup" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_ibss_merge" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_vap_attach" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_iterate_nodes" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_getcfframe" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_beacon_alloc" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_beacon_miss" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_media_change" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_crypto_delkey" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_note" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_cipher_none" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_stop_running" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_dfs_test_return" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_ioctl_create_vap" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_dump_pkt" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_rate_dynamic_proc_register" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_crypto_setkey" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_crypto_newkey" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_rate_newassoc" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_input_monitor" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_free_node" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_ifdetach" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_vap_setup" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ether_sprintf" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_rate_attach" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_find_rxnode" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_find_channel" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_beacon_update" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_ifattach" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_input" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_encap" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_rate_tx_complete" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_hal.mod.o

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_pci.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1/work/madwifi-0.9.2.1/ath/ath_hal.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5'

 * Preparing wlan module

```

I cant seem to think of what elce to enable other than:

```
Symbol: IEEE80211 [=y]                                                                                                    │

  │ Prompt: Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack                                                                              │

  │   Defined at net/ieee80211/Kconfig:1                                                                                      │

  │   Depends on: NET                                                                                                         │

  │   Location:                                                                                                               │

  │     -> Networking                                                                                                         │

  │       -> Networking support (NET [=y])                                                                                    │

  │   Selected by: IPW2100 && NET && NETDEVICES && NET_RADIO && PCI || IPW2200 && NET && NETDEVICES && NET_RADIO && PCI || HO │

  │                                                                                                                           │

  │                                                                                                                           │

  │ Symbol: IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG [=y]                                                                                      │

  │ Prompt: Enable full debugging output                                                                                      │

  │   Defined at net/ieee80211/softmac/Kconfig:10                                                                             │

  │   Depends on: NET && IEEE80211_SOFTMAC                                                                                    │

  │   Location:                                                                                                               │

  │     -> Networking                                                                                                         │

  │       -> Networking support (NET [=y])                                                                                    │

  │         -> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (IEEE80211 [=y])                                                          │

  │           -> Software MAC add-on to the IEEE 802.11 networking stack (IEEE80211_SOFTMAC [=y])                             │

  │                                                                                                                           │

  │                                                                                                                           │

  │ Symbol: IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP [=y]                                                                                          │

  │ Prompt: IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)                                                                               │

  │   Defined at net/ieee80211/Kconfig:30                                                                                     │

  │   Depends on: NET && IEEE80211                                                                                            │

  │   Location:                                                                                                               │

  │     -> Networking                                                                                                         │

  │       -> Networking support (NET [=y])                                                                                    │

  │         -> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (IEEE80211 [=y])                                                          │

  │   Selects: CRYPTO && CRYPTO_ARC4 && CRYPTO_ECB && CRC32                                                                   │

  │   Selected by: IEEE80211_SOFTMAC && NET && IEEE80211 && EXPERIMENTAL || HOSTAP && NET && NETDEVICES && NET_RADIO    

 Symbol: IEEE80211_SOFTMAC [=y]                                                                                            │

  │ Prompt: Software MAC add-on to the IEEE 802.11 networking stack                                                           │

  │   Defined at net/ieee80211/softmac/Kconfig:1                                                                              │

  │   Depends on: NET && IEEE80211 && EXPERIMENTAL                                                                            │

  │   Location:                                                                                                               │

  │     -> Networking                                                                                                         │

  │       -> Networking support (NET [=y])                                                                                    │

  │         -> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (IEEE80211 [=y])                                                          │

  │   Selects: WIRELESS_EXT && IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP                                                                            │

  │                                                                                                                           │

  │                                                                                                                           │

  │ Symbol: IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP [=y]                                                                                         │

  │ Prompt: IEEE 802.11i CCMP support                                                                                         │

  │   Defined at net/ieee80211/Kconfig:44                                                                                     │

  │   Depends on: NET && IEEE80211                                                                                            │

  │   Location:                                                                                                               │

  │     -> Networking                                                                                                         │

  │       -> Networking support (NET [=y])                                                                                    │

  │         -> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (IEEE80211 [=y])                                                          │

  │   Selects: CRYPTO && CRYPTO_AES                                                                                           │

  │                                                                                                                           │

  │                                                                                                                           │

  │ Symbol: IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP [=y]                                                                                         │

  │ Prompt: IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption                                                                                      │

  │   Defined at net/ieee80211/Kconfig:57                                                                                     │

  │   Depends on: NET && IEEE80211 && NET_RADIO                                                                               │

  │   Location:                                                                                                               │

  │     -> Networking                                                     

-> Networking support (NET [=y])                                                                                    │

  │         -> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (IEEE80211 [=y])                                                          │

  │   Selects: CRYPTO && CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC && CRYPTO_ECB && CRC32                                                            │

  │                                                                                                                           │

  │                                                                                                                           │

  │ Symbol: IEEE80211_DEBUG [=y]                                                                                              │

  │ Prompt: Enable full debugging output                                                                                      │

  │   Defined at net/ieee80211/Kconfig:7                                                                                      │

  │   Depends on: NET && IEEE80211                                                                                            │

  │   Location:                                                                                                               │

  │     -> Networking                                                                                                         │

  │       -> Networking support (NET [=y])                                                                                    │

  │         -> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (IEEE80211 [=y])                                                          │

  │                                                                                                                           │

  │                                                                                  
```

I have a script to reemerge certian things after every kernel compile. Is there anything I need to recompile or dont need to recompile after every kernel compile? 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

[[ -e .config ]] || cp /boot/config .config

# From http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml

make clean && make && make modules_install

if [[ $? != 0 ]] ; then

    echo "Kernel compilation failed."

    exit 1

fi

[[ -e /boot/kernel ]] && cp -p /boot/kernel /boot/kernel-prev

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel

[[ -e /boot/System.map ]] && cp -p /boot/System.map /boot/System.map-prev

cp System.map /boot/System.map

[[ -e /boot/config ]] && cp -p /boot/config /boot/config-prev

cp .config /boot/config

emerge -1 ndiswrapper pcmciautils pcmcia-cs-cis madwifi-ng madwifi-ng-tools

```

----------

## turtles

```
lapcat turtle # lsmod | grep ath

ath_pci                86816  0

ath_rate_sample        16512  1 ath_pci

wlan                  175580  5 wlan_scan_sta,wlan_wep,wlan_acl,ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

ath_hal               193872  2 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

lapcat turtle # dmesg | grep ath

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.17.2 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (0.9.2.1)

ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.2.1)

lapcat turtle # lsmod | grep ath

ath_pci                86816  0

ath_rate_sample        16512  1 ath_pci

wlan                  175580  5 wlan_scan_sta,wlan_wep,wlan_acl,ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

ath_hal               193872  2 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

```

```
lapcat turtle # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

dummy0    no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

lapcat turtle # iwconfig ath0

ath0      No such device

```

----------

## turtles

```
lapcat log # grep PCI /usr/src/linux/.config

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE is not set

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# PCI Hotplug Support

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

```

```
less /var/log/messages | grep pcmcia   Feb 20 01:07:12 lapcat pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xc000 - 0xcfff

Feb 20 01:07:12 lapcat pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xcff00000 - 0xcfffffff

Feb 20 01:07:12 lapcat pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x28000000 - 0x29ffffff

lapcat log 
```

----------

